# Is Croom strict on bike weight?



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

since Christmas is on a wed, going to take advantage and Ride. talking about either going to Ocala National Forrest or Croom, (gotta get my break in over before the mud fests start happening). My dad went with my brother and some of his friends a few years ago to croom and said it was great. But i noticed on the site that it states ATVs must be less than 500 lbs. He was on his brute force and got in. 
Just wondering if this was a fluke and he got lucky, or do they just not really inforce it. i would hate to drive all that way to be told my BF isn't allowed in. 

I believe ocala is about the farthest north we would like to go. if anybody has other suggestions im all ears.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's probably more to keep out SxS's, than restrict weight on ATV's. I would think...


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i'm thinking the same, ATVs must also not exceed 55in and such... but i just want to make sure nobody has gotten turned around. i've seen quite a few pics on other sites with people on polaris and such. so i think im good.


----------

